# Pascal Green Machine (NVIDIA)



## Intel_man

Since there's no thread made for the overall Pascal architecture, I decided to make one. Post anything related to the Pascal cards.

GTX 1060 spotted in Hong Kong?
http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/94016-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1060-pictured-hong-kong-retailer/







If this is getting another "founders edition" treatment... (ie. lemme charge you $100 more for a crappier cooler) I'm going to bust a nut.


----------



## Intel_man

http://en.yibada.com/articles/13586...idia-gtx-1080-1070-supply-issues-retailer.htm

Freaking TSMC! The foundry is being blamed for not producing enough chips.


----------



## spirit

The GTX 1060 could launch on July 7th (a week today!) to 'take some heat off the RX 480's launch' http://www.game-debate.com/news/206...launch-july-7-to-take-heat-off-rx-480s-launch looks like there will be a 3GB and a 6GB variant, kind of odd since the 760 and the 960 were both available in 4GB. The 6GB is definitely going to be the one to go for but it will be about $300 and may not feature SLI support, whereas the RX 480 8GB is cheaper and does support CrossFire.

An older bit of speculation, but this source says GTX 1060 performance could be between the GTX 970 and the GTX 980 which is what I'd expect: http://en.yibada.com/articles/12788...wing-gtx-1060-performance-between-980-970.htm

We do love a bit of competition!


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Since there's no thread made for the overall Pascal architecture, I decided to make one. Post anything related to the Pascal cards.
> 
> GTX 1060 spotted in Hong Kong?
> http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/94016-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1060-pictured-hong-kong-retailer/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is getting another "founders edition" treatment... (ie. lemme charge you $100 more for a crappier cooler) I'm going to bust a nut.



Why is it beside a bag repping windows 8...


----------



## Darren

If it's 3GB and 6GB then lol. 

Maybe we could hope for 3.5 and 7GB variants.


----------



## Origin Saint

spirit said:


> The 6GB is definitely going to be the one to go for but it will be about $300 and may not feature SLI support


If that's true, I don't see any competition here.  4GB 480 for $200, or a 3GB 1060 for $250?  Or maybe the 8GB 480 at $250 vs a 6GB 1060 at $300?  No SLI support isn't a *huge* hit, considering at that price bracket, you likely wouldn't be going multiple GPUs (although it's possible), but it certainly doesn't help its case.  At the price differences, I wouldn't see a single reason to take a 1060 over a 480.  I'd wager the FPS difference is ~< 10 in a large majority, and for saving money and getting more VRAM + Crossfire, that would make sense for more users than the 1060 would.

Personally, Nvidia needs to knock the prices down a smidge if they want to compete on entry -> mid-range cards, because going more expensive with less RAM and possibly no SLI is not going to win hearts.

I wouldn't be surprised if SLI is restricted, we already saw the fiasco over the 1070/1080 SLI restrictions they wanted/tried/semi-succeeded imposing.


----------



## Calin

Leaked specs of the 1060.





They claim will be as fast as the 980, but I doubt it.





Ok, I call BS on it being much faster than the 480





Source: videocardz.com


----------



## spirit

Calin said:


> They claim will be as fast as the 980, but I doubt it.


Given that the performance of the RX 480 is meant to be similar to the GTX 980 I wouldn't be surprised if the GTX 1060 is about the same speed as the GTX 980.


----------



## Calin

Wow... no SLI??
http://videocardz.com/61826/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1060-rumors-part-2


----------



## Intel_man

That's a very compact PCB. As for SLi.... meh, this really only affects a very small group of people.


----------



## spirit

Intel_man said:


> That's a very compact PCB. As for SLi.... meh, this really only affects a very small group of people.


Especially for these types of cards. I don't know many people who used SLI with x60 cards like the 760 and 960.


----------



## Intel_man

There it is... Titan P apparently. Nvidia's goal is to have the upcoming Titan card to be 50% faster than GTX 1080 Founders Edition card. 

12GB and 16GB version of HBM2 is on the table for the card as well. 

http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/94201-nvidia-gtx-titan-p-debut-gamescom-cologne-august/


----------



## Origin Saint

Intel_man said:


> There it is... Titan P apparently. Nvidia's goal is to have the upcoming Titan card to be 50% faster than GTX 1080 Founders Edition card.
> 
> 12GB and 16GB version of HBM2 is on the table for the card as well.
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/94201-nvidia-gtx-titan-p-debut-gamescom-cologne-august/


#throwin'awaymoney

The Titan series is _interesting_ to me, but not the least bit _exciting_.  The price point of those puts them square in the part of the market that only people who are ague-ably insane, have a abundance of excess wealth, or legitimately require immense processing power (out-of-this world renders, animation, crazy workstation needs, etc...).  That market is so out of touch with where any normal person needs to go, it's insane.

Granted, the fact that we can manage that amount of power and performance is incredible.  Just a bit jaded with Nvidia (and Intels) _super-extravagant-expialidocious-high-end_ products ala Titan and Extreme series.

Pardon my cynicism


----------



## Intel_man

Origin Saint said:


> The Titan series is _interesting_ to me, but not the least bit _exciting_. The price point of those puts them square in the part of the market that only people who are ague-ably insane, have a abundance of excess wealth, or legitimately require immense processing power (out-of-this world renders, animation, crazy workstation needs, etc...). That market is so out of touch with where any normal person needs to go, it's insane.


Think of it as buying a new gen Mercedes S Class. The S-Class isn't cheap, but they're like a tech demo for what you're expected to see other cheaper cars receive in a few years time.


----------



## Origin Saint

Intel_man said:


> Think of it as buying a new gen Mercedes S Class. The S-Class isn't cheap, but they're like a tech demo for what you're expected to see other cheaper cars receive in a few years time.


Perfect explanation for why it's important and interesting as a whole, and at the same time, lightyears above what the average individual needs/can afford at launch.

As long as you're intelligent enough to understand the Titan series and Extreme series are designed for that kind of intention and market, I have no problem getting a little interested 

It's just those crazy folks who claim that they want a 6950X + Titan P so they can play games good and want to future-proof their system that make me this way


----------



## Intel_man

Origin Saint said:


> It's just those crazy folks who claim that they want a 6950X + Titan P so they can play games good


But... but... overkill is best kill.


Origin Saint said:


> and want to future-proof their system


Meh, getting the best right out of the door isn't "future-proofing" to me. Getting a system that can be upgraded years down the road to support up-to-date tech is future-proofing. A lot of people do it the wrong way and end up spending way more than what they need to in the long run.


----------



## Origin Saint

Intel_man said:


> Meh, getting the best right out of the door isn't "future-proofing" to me. Getting a system that can be upgraded years down the road to support up-to-date tech is future-proofing. A lot of people do it the wrong way and end up spending way more than what they need to in the long run.


And that's what keeps me from badgering the hell out of you for your interest in the extreme offerings in the CPU and GPU camps 

Definitely agree with that.


----------



## Intel_man

I bought my Xeon used! what more do you want from me!!!! 


As much as I would love to own a 6950X, if I were to spend my money on a new rig, it'd be rocking a 6850k at most.


----------



## Calin

spirit said:


> I don't know many people who used SLI with x60 cards like the 760 and 960


Maybe their current GPU sucks and they want x80 series performance but don't have the money yet and decide to go with a x60 series card then SLI it later on.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Meh, getting the best right out of the door isn't "future-proofing" to me. Getting a system that can be upgraded years down the road to support up-to-date tech is future-proofing. A lot of people do it the wrong way and end up spending way more than what they need to in the long run.



Bingo. People are terrible at "future proofing" in most instances. Basically just don't work yourself into a dead or dying platform and you're set. CPU's age much more gracefully than GPU's and you can run a single platform with a GPU upgrade once or twice for easily 5+ years. You and me both are good examples of that. My total money spent on my machine is actually pretty small considering I've had nearly 5 years of use on it. My peripherals are probably almost as valuable as the actual machine.


----------



## Shlouski

Darren said:


> Bingo. People are terrible at "future proofing" in most instances. Basically just don't work yourself into a dead or dying platform and you're set. CPU's age much more gracefully than GPU's and you can run a single platform with a GPU upgrade once or twice for easily 5+ years. You and me both are good examples of that. My total money spent on my machine is actually pretty small considering I've had nearly 5 years of use on it. My peripherals are probably almost as valuable as the actual machine.



Future proofing is a myth in the most part, by the time you want to upgrade you have very limited options due to things like lack of support and socket changes, also upgrading to old out tech usually is not worth the money over buy something new which is significantly more powerful, don't end up wasting money for small improvements. Buy what performs best for your needs in your price range, making sure its capable of doing what you need to do and then replace it when required, other than GPU, RAM and expansion slots depending what the computer will be used for, forget trying to future proof.


----------



## C4C

Darren said:


> CPU's age much more gracefully than GPU's and you can run a single platform with a GPU upgrade once or twice for easily 5+ years. My total money spent on my machine is actually pretty small considering I've had nearly 5 years of use on it.



Now I'm on personal build 3 in 2 years, and you're still rocking parts from a few years back with the exception of the R9 390. Still not an issue considering it plays current AAA titles smoothly at max settings.


----------



## Intel_man

*Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 6GB benchmarks appear online*
http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/94252-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1060-6gb-benchmarks-appear-online/


----------



## Origin Saint

Intel_man said:


> *Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 6GB benchmarks appear online*
> http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/94252-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1060-6gb-benchmarks-appear-online/


Those scores appear to trade blows almost perfectly equivalent to the 480, yet at a supposedly higher price point.  And with the 8GB offering and AMD slimming power consumption down this time, I think AMD holds the torch for this performance bracket.  Hopefully Nvidia will realize they should bring the 1060 down by $50 or so and be more competitive.  Or maybe I'm just having a pipe-dream


----------



## Darren

Seems pretty lame on Nvidias part not to have 4/8GB models instead of 3/6GB models? It's not like adding VRAM costs that much. Maybe they just can't count in increments of 4GB, at least according to the 970.


----------



## Origin Saint

Some pricing, specs and images.  Disappointed in Nvidias whole _Founders Edition_ shenanigans and the price hike (~$50) on these reference cooler models.  With as even keel as this looks performance wise to the RX480, I don't see much outside of a fanboy market.

http://videocardz.com/61917/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1060-to-cost-249-299-usd


----------



## Origin Saint

Official release announcement.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/10474/nvidia-announces-geforce-gtx-1060-july-19


----------



## Darren

$50-100 more and a claimed 15% performance increase over the 480? Yawn. Might as well just get a 1070.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


>


That's only 1000 points lower than my 8350 and 980 Ti scores... lol


----------



## Origin Saint

I have been put in my place, apparently.
GTX 1060 launches with 6GB VRAM, @ $250 (third party models), and performs marginally better than a GTX 980.  For how small the price difference is, I can see the 1060 being the go-to, provided Nvidia didn't miss out on the market by being a month or so late to the game in this price bracket.  I have to say I'm impressed.

Still, on a tight budget, the RX 480 would do great, and has more VRAM, but I do thing the 1060 might be better price/performance seeing this article.






Source: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1060/11.html


----------



## Intel_man

It's game dependent though... some games the 1060 sucks wang.


----------



## C4C

Yeah I'd really like to see multiple games played, but I think I'm gonna stick to getting an aftermarket RX 480 when it comes out. The 1060 sounds appealing because I might have a chance to get one on the day of release at Micro Center, but I have no clue.


----------



## Intel_man

Just click on the different pages in that article. They have more benchmarks of other games with the 1060.


----------



## Darren

Such as this. I find this funny though because this is an "Nvidia optimized" title. 






 \

It does look like the 1060 beats out the 480 comfortably in most games though. Good on them. I was afraid the price jump above the 480 wouldn't be worth it but it seems like it is.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Such as this. I find this funny though because this is an "Nvidia optimized" title.


I'm usually never "that" guy, but...  It loses to the 480 by ~2 FPS, and gets nearly 30 more FPS than the 960.  What the hell did anyone expect out of this price bracket if this isn't good enough?


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> I'm usually never "that" guy, but...  It loses to the 480 by ~2 FPS, and gets nearly 30 more FPS than the 960.  What the hell did anyone expect out of this price bracket if this isn't good enough?



I'm not sure I get your meaning? Did you see my comment below the picture? 

Also Just Cause 3 is a mediocre benchmarking tool IMO. Game is pretty inconsistent performance wise in my experience and scales strangely.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> I'm not sure I get your meaning? *Did you see my comment below the picture?*


 nope


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> nope


Yeah. 

I'm impressed with the 1060, looks like a solid card. I was a bit worried it was just going to be a slightly faster card than the 480 and Nvidia was going to ride their marketing and brand name for sales but it's definitely a good step up in performance (in most titles). Will be interesting to see how the pricing settles after availability for both cards is stable.


----------



## Calin

I would personally go with the 480 because it supports CF while the 1060 doesn't support SLI. I know that not it's not recommended to run 2 lower end cards vs a higher end one but, like I said before some people want to get the performance of a 1080 but they don't have all the money now so they get a 480 then another one later on.


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> I would personally go with the 480 because it supports CF while the 1060 doesn't support SLI. I know that not it's not recommended to run 2 lower end cards vs a higher end one but, like I said before some people want to get the performance of a 1080 but they don't have all the money now so they get a 480 then another one later on.


Two 480's is not the performance of a 1080. Maybe more like a 1070 or so. That one benchmark that AMD pushed with their marketing for the 480's in CF being as fast as a 1080 was definitely not the norm in all games. I'd link a source but am too lazy to find it, so search for yourself if you want.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Two 480's is not the performance of a 1080. Maybe more like a 1070 or so. That one benchmark that AMD pushed with their marketing for the 480's in CF being as fast as a 1080 was definitely not the norm in all games. I'd link a source but am too lazy to find it, so search for yourself if you want.


Well according to this video, it's between the 1070 and 1080.


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> Well according to this video, it's between the 1070 and 1080.


AKA, not as fast as a 1080.


----------



## Intel_man

GTX 1080 FTW!



Feels great man... at stock voltages my 1080 ftw boost peaks at 2153 and is stable at 2088. While running at around 75-78 degrees with the stock fan profile.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> GTX 1080 FTW!


Well I'd hope so, more expensive and a single card over two weaker ones.


----------



## Intel_man

Its pretty impressive what that GPU Boost 3.0 stuff can do.


----------



## Intel_man

Well the new Titan X replacement is called......... the Titan X.

https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2016/07/21/titan-x-deep-learning/?__prclt=0MxL9SHr

12gb GDDR5x memory with 11 TFLOPs and is clocked at 1.5ghz.


----------



## Calin

I feel so screwed over right now... I will go SLI when the 1080 Ti comes out and the 1080 price drops.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Well the new Titan X replacement is called......... the Titan X.
> 
> https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2016/07/21/titan-x-deep-learning/?__prclt=0MxL9SHr
> 
> 12gb GDDR5x memory with 11 TFLOPs and is clocked at 1.5ghz.



I'll take 2 please..


----------



## Origin Saint

Someone (a Reddit user of course) has taken it upon themselves to selectively aggregate benchmark results from RX 480 testing and GTX 1060 testing to try and settle the roar over who will perform better.

[Positive performance difference = GTX 1060 is better]
[Negative performance difference = RX 480 is better]

The results seem to pretty well favor the GTX 1060, but it can be noted from his findings that the RX 480 seems to do substantially better in DX12 games than the GTX 1060.

Overall though, it looks like the GTX 1060 is actually a really solid card, and for the price difference, I think I'd definitely recommend it over the RX480, unless on a strained budget.












Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4tztue/gtx_1060_vs_rx_480_a_statsbased_analysis_with/


----------



## C4C

The thing is, the RX 480 costs less as a single and can be CFX'd for essentially the price of an GTX 1070, providing better performance in most all benchmarks.

Really would have liked to see the GTX 1060 be SLI-capable because it's in my price range for now..

The GTX 1070/1080/Titan are just waaaaayyy too expensive for a college student who has to earn his own money for his parts


----------



## Origin Saint

C4C said:


> The thing is, the RX 480 costs less as a single and can be CFX'd for essentially the price of an GTX 1070, providing better performance in most all benchmarks.


While I agree with the point you're _trying_ to make, I think this is a pretty bad argument for the RX 480, honestly.  The price is $50 less.  That's not much at all.  Literally the price of an average hard drive.  If you're on that tight of a budget, then yeah, get the 480, for sure.

The whole CF argument annoys me.  *So* many games have either no support for CF/SLI or have the bare minimum, not to mention even ones that it does _"work"_ with, are a bit sketch sometimes.  Yes, CF 480's ~= GTX 1070, but like the repeatedly touted saying has been, a single faster card is always better than two slower cards.  That will stay true until CF/SLI configurations are honored and taken into consideration during game development.  We're getting closer and closer, but we aren't there yet.

I do agree though, that it's a bit sad that the GTX 1060 isn't SLI-capable, as I hate seemingly unnecessary hampering of consumer options.


----------



## Intel_man

Origin Saint said:


> That will stay true until CF/SLI configurations are honored and taken into consideration during game development. We're getting closer and closer, but we aren't there yet.


Don't have high hopes on that. Scaling for multi-gpu is not going to exponentially get better anytime soon. Nvidia must have statistics on the amount of users who have a x60 card and those that run SLi, and find that the market share for it is negligible.

P.S. I was one of them when I had 2 260's... but that was back when a 270 didn't exist and the pricing was as ridiculous. So that doesn't count.


----------



## Intel_man

*Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 3GB equipped with fewer CUDA cores*
http://hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/95698-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1060-3gb-equipped-fewer-cuda-cores/

In other words, don't buy the 3gb version of the GTX 1060. Nvidia's up to some shoddy work again and haven't learned their lesson after the GTX 970 fiasco.


----------



## Darren

Just advised my brothers friend to buy a 1060 over a 480.

Halp. I have this great internal conflict that I can't seem to fathom.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> Just advised my brothers friend to buy a 1060 over a 480.
> 
> Halp. I have this great internal conflict that I can't seem to fathom.



You did the right thing...at the end of the day you didn't screw the guy over. Good on ya!


----------



## Darren

Laquer Head said:


> You did the right thing...at the end of the day you didn't screw the guy over. Good on ya!



Girl*.

A lot of it stemmed from availability. And to be honest, the 480 isn't a great buy right now. The 470 is basically knocking on the door of 480 performance for a little less money and the price jump to a 1060 is small with a noticeable performance bump.


----------



## Intel_man

Just make sure it's not the 1060 3GB one. 


On another note, the Pascal mobile chips are AMAZING.


----------



## Laquer Head

Darren said:


> *Girl*.*
> 
> A lot of it stemmed from availability. And to be honest, the 480 isn't a great buy right now. The 470 is basically knocking on the door of 480 performance for a little less money and the price jump to a 1060 is small with a noticeable performance bump.



My bad, I thought you wrote 'my boyfriend'...


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Just make sure it's not the 1060 3GB one.
> 
> 
> On another note, the Pascal mobile chips are AMAZING.



I really wanna check out one of the new laptops with the 6GB 1060... that sounds flippin rad!


----------



## C4C

Laquer Head said:


> My bad, I thought you wrote 'my boyfriend'...



ooooo whut 

> When the mobile GTX 9XX's were released I thought those were insane... Pascal is just a fricken dream to laptop scrubs!


----------



## Intel_man

http://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/nvidia_gtx_1080ti_specifications_leak/1

Leaked specs of the GTX 1080 Ti !

Time to sell your 1080 @Laquer Head, and go on your Intel Integrated Graphics until it comes out.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> http://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/nvidia_gtx_1080ti_specifications_leak/1
> 
> Leaked specs of the GTX 1080 Ti !
> 
> Time to sell your 1080 @Laquer Head, and go on your Intel Integrated Graphics until it comes out.



Don't even start bro, I don't even use the full capability of my 1080.... and even if I was considering another upgrade - I WILL NEVER EVER EVER LEAVE MYSELF WITHOUT A GPU AGAIN!!

Not after the ordeal last time..


----------



## C4C

Laquer Head said:


> Don't even start bro, I don't even use the full capability of my 1080.... and even if I was considering another upgrade - I WILL NEVER EVER EVER LEAVE MYSELF WITHOUT A GPU AGAIN!!
> 
> Not after the ordeal last time..



You mean you don't want to play The Forest in 720p LOW with 8-12 FPS? 

Based on the specs given in that article, it'd make more sense for a gamer (maybe even a designer or whatnot) to get a 1080Ti instead of the Pascal X


----------



## Intel_man

We'll have to wait and see how well it OC's. The base clock is higher but it might not be as OC friendly as the Titan XP.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> We'll have to wait and see how well it OC's. The base clock is higher but it might not be as OC friendly as the Titan XP.



Price too.

also GDDR5 vs. GDDR5X on Titan... both 12GB though eh?


----------



## Intel_man

Honestly, the GDDR5 vs 5X isn't really a big thing. At the end of the day, it's how much memory bandwidth you get. Which in this case, the Titan XP has a slight advantage.


----------



## Intel_man

Kingpin overclocking the 1080 ti past 3.0ghz. What a beast.


----------



## Laquer Head

Intel_man said:


> Kingpin overclocking the 1080 ti past 3.0ghz. What a beast.


----------



## Calin

New Titan. Many people think it's the Titan X that came out in August renamed but it's not. That one has 3584 Cuda cores, this one has 3840.
https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/products/10series/titan-xp/?ncid=so-twi-tnxplh-11414


----------



## Calin

Didn't know where to post this.
Another Titan got leaked, and it looks like it's based on Volta.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1630852/...itan-leaked-by-nvidia-intern/30#post_26112461


----------



## Darren

Holy shiet is it so hard to come up with a new name NVidia? I've lost all concept of how many Titan's they had. 5?


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Holy shiet is it so hard to come up with a new name NVidia? I've lost all concept of how many Titan's they had. 5?


GTX Titan (original)
GTX Titan Black (full Kepler)
GTX Titan Z (Dual Kepler)
GTX Titan X (Maxwell)
Titan X (Pascal)
Titan Xp (Pascal, the newest)

So 6.


----------



## Intel_man

http://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/2929-evga-1080ti-kingpin-in-depth-vrm-pcb-tear-down

evga 1080ti Kingpin edition is shown. The mother of all extreme overclock friendly card out there.


----------

